# How hard is it to learn to drive



## blitznbobs (7 July 2010)

Horses that is... Just seen a beautiful cob for sale with full driving kit - nice looking carriage and leather harness etc and he's gorgeous... which got me thinking how hard is it to learn to drive, does it take as long as learning to ride?? And does being a rider help or hinder?

Ta

Blitz


----------



## Arkmiido (7 July 2010)

Hiya,
Firstly I would say - GO FOR IT! Its soooo much fun! You and your groom, the open road, horse driving trials, club events, sponsored drives, le trec, showing classes... Driving people are a really friendly bunch. 
Now the serious part... You have to take learning seriously. You don't throw on harness, attach the carriage and go. Please...! Have some lessons with an experienced, reputable instructor, and ideally a schoolmaster. I have been riding since i was a kid, and fell into driving cos I wanted to get weight off my shetlands 2 years ago. Since then, I have done showing, local driving club events, regional one day events, indoor driving trials culminating in the national finals where I competed in the small pony class and also with a section a pair. Its awesome. If you like going fast, its eventing without the jumps, but just as exhilarating (yes I know some people will disagree!). If you want to drive this cob, you will need an assistant, preferably experienced while you are still getting the hang of things... Learning to harness up and put to may take one lesson or 10, depending on how much you take in - learn to do it the right way before you decide to do it alone..
Driving itself - well its long-lining while seated! But you have to make allowance for the vehicle (like towing a trailer, not cutting corners...) Also being aware of how to use the brake, or how the horse breeches the vehicle. I would find an instructor asap, have some lessons, and take your instructor to view and try the cob before buying - lots of horses are sold as driving horses, without necessarily being safe for novices. 
The only time (IMHO) that being a rider is a drawback in learning to drive, is in learning to hold the reins "coachman" whereby the reins are held in the left hand and supported by the right which holds the whip - this method is needed for BDS showing, and for road safety test, also it is the "correct" way to drive - plus at some driving trials, there may be elements of the dressage test requiring eg a one handed 20m circle... Novices who have never ridden seem to pick it up better than riders who seem to default to 2 handed.. But that's where a good instructor, a well schooled horse, and some practice on a rein handling machine comes in. Likewise, experience as a rider gives you insight into a contact, working the horse on the bit, getting them fit, and generally having some horse- sense!
I would say your first port of call is finding an instructor - look at 
http://www.horsedrivingtrials.co.uk/ there are links to affiliated clubs on LHS - find one local to you and get in touch - they can help you find an instructor. Go along to a club event and talk to people. There is also a forum on the above site - post that you are looking to learn - offer your services as a backstepper/groom to anyone locally - and you will learn loads about backstepping to teach your future assistants. 
http://www.britishdrivingsociety.co.uk/ - info on BDS proficiency exams - Its worth doing stage 1 at least plus your road driving assessment. Contact your area commissioner for help finding an instructor... If you go to contacts on top left it opens a PDF - there is contact info for the cheshire driving club. also Chester Horse Driving Trials Group
Web: www.chdtg.co.uk
Above all, please be safe! Enjoy it, there is so much to do and so much to enjoy. If I can help in any other way, please PM me.
I also recommend the indoor driving forum, and their winter events season ;

www.ihdt.co.uk 
Good luck!


----------



## Aoibhin (7 July 2010)

with a good instructor its quite easy really.
i learned the hard way not to lounge back in the seat of a 2 wheeled exersice trap (those that drive will be giggling now, oops)


----------



## SVMel (7 July 2010)

Aoibhin said:



			i learned the hard way not to lounge back in the seat of a 2 wheeled exersice trap (those that drive will be giggling now, oops)
		
Click to expand...

What happened?????


----------



## Arkmiido (7 July 2010)

Yeah, what happened???  did you hit a rut and fall out?


----------



## Donkeymad (7 July 2010)

It's not difficult and I think that being a rider first is a bit of a hindrance, but really makes little difference. Just make sure you get some proper lessons first.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 July 2010)

Being a rider always hindered me!  I always felt as though I was far too far away from the horse's mouth.  Nearly fell out of the cart, leaning forwards to get closer.  I gave up, in spite of having 2 great driving ponies.  I decided to stick to riding and leave the driving to my dad (they were his ponies anyway!)


----------



## Bop! (7 July 2010)

Its exciting for sure; exercise cart certainly got my adrenalin pumping !  Had my first few goes this year and with some good instruction and a decent pony that knows its job, it wasn't hard to pick up.  

My cob was supposed to have been broken to drive as a three year old, Ive had him for ten years (hes 16 now) and I often wonder if hes too old now to have another go  do you think hed still remember how to do it?


----------



## Arkmiido (7 July 2010)

Treat him like an unbroken (to drive) horse, start from basics with long lining etc, and take it at his pace - definitely the safest way. Plenty of horses get started to drive in their teens - he just has a head start!


----------



## Aoibhin (8 July 2010)

the damned trap tipped up & nearly shot me out the back, shafts up as far as they would go!  luckily i was learning with a really sweet & unflappable mare that just turned her head around to look at me with those (another novice) eyes.

felt a right tit i did.


----------



## Berpisc (8 July 2010)

Yes its great fun, but would take the advice given above.  The thing is if things go wrong when you are driving they can go very wrong because you are in a vehicle, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Arkmiido (8 July 2010)

Ah... that's why you tighten the belly band  First lesson I had, I jumped on the backstep before the instructor was on the seat (she was taking me round the field to show me). Poor pony nearly left the ground! Won't do that again in a hurry!


----------



## Arabelle (8 July 2010)

I think it depends if you want to learn to drive _properly_, which is probably really hard.  If you just want a bit of fun, it is easy.

I bought a little trap second hand for my never broken, been a companion all his life, shetland.  I went on a 2 hour BHS course and that was it.  

We don't do anything clever or complicated, just bimble round the local lanes and tracks, but he will stop, walk, trot and steer which is all I need.  He loves getting out the field to see the world

I just used common sense, introduced the harness gradually, long reined a bit before putting to the cart etc - just obvious stuff, really.  But like I say, I am just a 'happy hacker' of the driving world


----------



## jinglejoys (8 July 2010)

"I am just a 'happy hacker' of the driving world"

Me Too!!!


----------



## Arkmiido (9 July 2010)

DUDE! I've always wanted to talk to someone who owns a saddle chariot! I think this guy's website (s) are interesting, amusing, and raise some valid points... although he's currently on an anti-whip crusade....


http://saddlechariot.comlu.com/index.php

Anyways, for those who want infor on the above creation...
http://naturaldriving.co.uk/

- and I've always been tempted to buy one for 'happy hacking' because all the safety features really appeal - like the quick release aspect! How do you find it? Without meaning to be rude, I think the major downside is that they are so unconventional that the traditional bods look askance... and there is an element of "*****" with the dangling string... Its gonna look even worse if I strap a coloured shetland in one and hammer round the kentish countryside - already do so, but with an exercise cart and I swear she'll kill me one of these days! I should add that I am usually a very proper HDT competitor who also cleans their boots and polishes carriages and harness. haha.


----------



## Arkmiido (9 July 2010)

Arabelle said:



			I think it depends if you want to learn to drive _properly_, which is probably really hard.  If you just want a bit of fun, it is easy.

I bought a little trap second hand for my never broken, been a companion all his life, shetland.  I went on a 2 hour BHS course and that was it.
		
Click to expand...

_Where, what, how.._ was this BHS course? sounds interesting - do they still run them?


----------

